# cabos sueltos



## azulines

Como un investigador interesado en los *cabos sueltos*, solía hacer preguntas, cambiar de opiniones y alterar el curso de la conversación. 

Que quiere decir exactamente cabos sueltos?


----------



## flljob

Pistas que aparentemente no tienen conexión entre sí. Atar los cabos sueltos es encontrar la conexión que existe entre ellos.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Haciendo memoria creo que sean los asuntos que presentan aspectos poco claros y irresolutos.


____________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## azulines

Si potrebbe dire:

*casi irrisolti* ?

In pratica sono le investigazioni che non hanno avuto successo?


----------



## Neuromante

No, sono le trace, li indizi, le cose che non combaciano bene.


Se lasci traumaticamente a la tua copia e non hai voglia di risapere mai da lei "cabos sueltos" posono essere le bollete dal telefono comune che arrivano a sorpresa, le amicizie nella famiglia del altro che non vuoi lasciare etc...


Se te ne vai a vivere all´estero potrebbero essere le bollete (Di nuovo) il fermo posta che man mano si riempe di lettere di persone che ti sei dimenticato di advertire.



In pratica è tutto cuanto non sia ancora "chiuso"


----------



## 0scar

Del DRAE:

*cabo suelto.* * 1.     * m. coloq. Circunstancia imprevista o que ha quedado pendiente en algún negocio.

*atar **cabos**.*
* 1.     * loc. verb. Reunir o tener en cuenta datos, premisas o antecedentes para sacar una consecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## azulines

Neuromante said:


> No, sono le trace, li indizi, le cose che non combaciano bene.
> 
> 
> Se lasci traumaticamente (a) la tua *compagna*  e non hai *piu' *voglia di *saperne* di lei  "cabos sueltos" pos*s*ono essere le bolle*t*te d*e*l telefono comune che arrivano *inaspettate* (a sorpresa), le amicizie nella famiglia dell' altro che non vuoi lasciare etc...
> 
> 
> Se te ne vai a vivere all´estero potrebbero essere le bollette (Di nuovo) il fermo posta che man mano si riempe di lettere di persone che ti sei dimenticato di avvertire.
> 
> 
> 
> In pratica è tutto tutto cio' che non è ancora "chiuso"  (concluso)



Insomma se ho capito bene sono tutte le cose che abbiamo dimenticato che *inaspettatamente *tornano nella nostra vita e con cui dobbiamo fare i conti.
i conti non ancora chiusi, sono " i conti in sospeso" (è anche una farse idiomatica: se io sono arrabbiato con te e voglio chiarire e ti voglio affrontare ti dico: *noi due abbiamo ancora dei conti in sospeso* -   ) 

Qui il contesto della frase è quello poliziesco investigativo

Pongamos estamos hablando de un detective, me puedes hacer un ejemplo de cual serian para el los cabos sueltos ?



Il contesto della frase sono le investigazioni poliziesche

Allora in italiano si puo' parlare di 

- *casi aperti* (  cioe' delle investigazioni non concluse)
- *casi irrisolt*i (cioe' delle investigazioni che non hanno trovato soluzione)
- *casi sospesi* (cioe' investigazioni interrotte e lasciate in sospeso)


----------



## 0scar

"Dejar cabos sueltos" significa lasciare inconcluso o non spiegato un affare.


----------



## azulines

0scar said:


> "Dejar cabos sueltos" significa lasciare inconcluso o non spiegato un affare.


Entonces en italiano  se dice:

caso irrisolto ( que no ha encontrado solucion ovvero  "non spiegato")


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo primero que pensé fue "casi non risolti" pero reflexionando, no me pareció convincente (aunque quizás sea la mejor opción).
A ver si sirve de ayuda explicar literalmente la expresión. A lo mejor encuentras algo nuevo: *cabo*, en este caso, es el *extremo* de una cuerda, Para resolver el caso atamos todos los cabos, la cuerda es continua, todo "concuerda" y un hecho lleva al siguiente hasta su resolución total. Si algunos *cabos* están *sueltos*, es que no hemos encontrado para algunos fragmentos de esa historia la conexión lógica entre ellos, existen hechos entre los que no encontramos una conexión lógica, pero que forman parte de la historia, falta algo entre ellos, para poder unirlos: puede ser que el fragmento de cuerda (figuradamente) que estamos considerando sea falso, o bien que falte un fragmento de cuerda que una los dos que parecen no conectarse...

EDIT: Sono fatti che sembrano non collegarsi, ma comunque si sa che dovrebbero avere una relazione fra di loro

EDIT2: ...cercare pezzi che mancano...

EDIT3: Ci sono dei casi risolti dove ci sono comunque "cabos sueltos"


----------



## gatogab

Per me "cabos sueltos" sono fili sciolti da riannodare per sbrogliare la matassa.
Ma può darsi che non sia cosí.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

In un contesto poliziesco, la locuzione può talora sottolineare l'esigenza di colmare lacune investigative, di fare luce su particolari apparentemente secondari, di trovare nessi logici. In definitiva di venire a capo degli eventi occorsi, delineando un quadro logico, ricomponendo il puzzle dei fattori decisivi (chi, il perché, il come, il quando) emersi dall'indagine.

________________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## 0scar

Lo que más se leparece a "no dejar cabos sueltos" es "colmare lagune" y "cercare pezzi che mancano", y quizás también ""risolvere inconsistenze".

Los "cabos sueltos" son "lagune", "pezzi mancanti", "inconsistenze"


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> Per me "cabos sueltos" sono fili sciolti da riannodare per sbrogliare la matassa.
> Ma può darsi che non sia cosí.


 
Oppure, "cabos sueltos" sono aspetti imprevisti o inconcludenti.


----------



## chlapec

nuevoestudiante said:


> In un contesto poliziesco, la locuzione può talora sottolineare l'esigenza di colmare lacune investigative, di fare luce su particolari apparentemente secondari, di trovare nessi logici. In definitiva di venire a capo degli eventi occorsi, delineando un quadro logico, ricomponendo il puzzle dei fattori decisivi (chi, il perché, il come, il quando) emersi dall'indagine.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


 
Parli come un libro stampato!! Adesso è impossibile non capire cosa significhino "cabos sueltos". Ci resta, comunque un "cabo suelto"...come tradurlo...

EDIT: Idea: rompicapi polizieschi???


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> In un contesto poliziesco, la locuzione può talora sottolineare l'esigenza di colmare lacune investigative, di fare luce su particolari apparentemente secondari, di trovare nessi logici. In definitiva di venire a capo degli eventi occorsi, delineando un quadro logico, ricomponendo il puzzle dei fattori decisivi (chi, il perché, il come, il quando) emersi dall'indagine.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


 


> Mi madre y las hermanas mayores iban sirviendo a medida que los otros llegaban, pero no era raro que a los postres apareciera *un cabo suelto* que reclamaba su ración.


"Vivir para contarla" de Gabriel García Márquez.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

gatogab said:


> "Vivir para contarla" de Gabriel García Márquez.


 

.... ma non accadeva di rado che al termine del pranzo si presentasse un ritardatario reclamando la sua razione. Più ironicamente si potrebbe dire "cane sciolto". Condividi, vecchio Gato? 

______________________
NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## gatogab

nuevoestudiante said:


> .... ma non accadeva di rado che al termine del pranzo si presentasse un ritardatario reclamando la sua razione. Più ironicamente si potrebbe dire "cane sciolto". Condividi, vecchio Gato?
> 
> ______________________
> NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


 
Mio giovane-nuovo-studente, non discuto mai GGM.
Mi limito a tuffarmi nel suo oceano di parole, poi stendermi sopra la sabbia di frasi e riscaldarme sotto i suoi racconti magici.

Buona domenica.

Edito.
Por distracción olvidé decir que ese '_cabo suelto'_ es lo imprevisto, no un perro suelto. Non ci azzecca.


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> Yo lo primero que pensé fue "casi non risolti" pero reflexionando, no me pareció convincente (aunque quizás sea la mejor opción).
> A ver si sirve de ayuda explicar literalmente la expresión. A lo mejor encuentras algo nuevo: *cabo*, en este caso, es el *extremo* de una cuerda, Para resolver el caso atamos todos los cabos, la cuerda es continua, todo "concuerda" y un hecho lleva al siguiente hasta su resolución total. Si algunos *cabos* están *sueltos*, es que no hemos encontrado para algunos fragmentos de esa historia la conexión lógica entre ellos, existen hechos entre los que no encontramos una conexión lógica, pero que forman parte de la historia, falta algo entre ellos, para poder unirlos: puede ser que el fragmento de cuerda (figuradamente) que estamos considerando sea falso, o bien que falte un fragmento de cuerda que una los dos que parecen no conectarse...
> 
> EDIT: Sono fatti che sembrano non collegarsi, ma comunque si sa che dovrebbero avere una relazione fra di loro
> 
> EDIT2: ...cercare pezzi che mancano...
> EDIT3: Ci sono dei casi risolti dove ci sono comunque "cabos sueltos"



E' molto interessante quello che scrivi chlapec perchè mi fa capire molto bene l'origine di questa locuzione. 
Purtroppo questa metafora non e' utilizzata in italiano 
In italiano si usa la metafora dei *nodi  *(i nodi della corda) per far riferimento alle questioni non risolte o ai problemi di risovere e si usa la frase:  *nodi da sciogliere*

e quindi si parla di 
*nodi irrisolti*

Penso che la traduzione di *cabos sueltos* resta un *nodo irrisolto *


----------

